# blisters!



## vardon (Jun 13, 2007)

the first time i played golf in awhile was at our local course's driving range. i was pretty surprised about how i was hitting the ball, it wasn't that bad, considering i never really had a good solid lesson and i am quite new to the game. but about 20 balls in i start getting these horrible blisters on my left hand, one is on my inside of my thumb, right under the knuckle and the other is on my index finger under the big knuckle. 

i was told this was due to gripping the club to tightly, any tips would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

First tip. Use the search function and see if anyone already made a post about it. It's not THAT big of a deal, but it helps keep the forum uncluttered.

http://www.golfforum.com/general-golf-discussion/2634-what-do-about-blisters.html


----------

